# Cognitive Functions accurate NICKNAMES to easily tell them apart. Part 1.



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

*What cognitive functions area:* Not your values, but the things you look at first _(how your brain is wired)_.

Perception: In order for your brain to be aware of anything at all it first needs to understand information.
Judging: In order for your brain to make any deicion at all it must sort the undertstood information as true or false, useful or not useful.

What Thinking works with: Correct or Incorect / True or False









*Introverted Thinking = Theoretical Logic*
_(The Introverted Thinker asks "what if" A+B=C, but what if A+B=D, si C=D or C=/=D then ? how could C=/=D if both C=A+B and D=A+B, then C must = D. You don't need evidence to reach a confortable conclusion, only the rules of logic alone. Facts are used as mere evidence to support the theory._

The Ti user can make conscious focus on the facts however yet when unconscious of this he'll focus on the theory over the facts.










*Extroverted Thinking = Practical Logic*
_(A+B=C do you have any evidence for that ? well if you don't then how can I trust you, I will only stick to what I have reliable evidence for therefore is safe to be considered true. You need eviedence to reach a confortable conclusion, otherwise how can you tell you're right only with the rules of logic alone. Theory is used as a mere tool to support the evidence.)_

The Te user can make conscious focus on the theory however, yet when unconscious on this he'll focus on the facts over the theory.










*/ Both styles of thinking _(judging what is true or false)_ are in fact thinking. None of them is better than the other having different strenghts on the practical or theoretical realm. And none of them is a better method for telling the truth, sometimes a correct theory can make up for a lot of facts, sometimes facts won't cover the whole truth, somethimes a theory can be wrong, sometimes a theory can mislead you. /*

What Intuition works with: Patterns / Models

*Introverted Intuition =Temportal Intuition*
_(Introverted Intuition is a better planner, it tends to see deeper into the future and less wider into the present, introverted intuition is often like point A leads to point B that leads to point C that leads to point D that leads to point E, I want the E. The introverted intuition user will try to follow this having little desire for alternate ways since for the Introverted Intuition user the "E point" is a must. Introverted intuition looks at the time over the space.)_

The Ni user can make conscious focus on the spacial patterns however, yet when unconscious on this he'll focus on the facts over the temporal patterns.










*Extroverted Intuition = Spacial Intuition*
_(Extroverted Intuition is more imaginative, it tends to see wider into the present and less deeper into the future. Present was used without the immediate enviroment meaning of "here and now" but with the meaning of "everything that exists this moment on an universal wholistic level", that's extroverted intuition's aim. Therefore, extroverted intuition is often described as a spider web that looks for all the possibilities and connection that exists connecting the dots but without too much focus on the timeline). Extroverted intuition look at the space over the time._

The Ne user can make conscious focus on the temporal patterns however, yet when unconscious on this he'll focus on the facts over the spacial patterns.










*FUN FACTS:* The general picture descriptions for Ni are usually a "third eye" and the general picture descriptions for Ne are usually an "explosion of colors". They are accurated descriptions, however I feel like they are way too metaphoric descriptions to represent the same thing for all viewers, leaving their interpretation to the eye of the beholder, therefore can be innacuurate.

*/ The Ne user are not by definition more imaginative than Ni user. Sure, people like George r.r. Martin are Ne users but so are people like Dante Alighieri writer of the divine comedy. The Ne users have a focus on the connection, patterns, models, similarities, whatever you want to call them that will create new things nor seen or expeirenced before, but that doesn't necessarily makes them more talented than Ni users, in the same way than being an ENTJ doens't necessarly makes you more likely to be right than an ISFP. And Ni users will have a focus on the time intuition, the eye for the connections, patterns, models, similarities that will lead to a better knowledge about the future but that doesn't necessarly makes them better planners as Ne users, only more natural planers, they do that more than the Ne users because they're also doing it when unconscious of it. This is the same pattern as with Ne vs Ni in terms of immagination. /*

_I'll write the part 2 later if people desire adding a link here, hint: Fi - Individual Ethics ; Fe - Collective Ethics._


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

The way of thinking you attached to Ni (A leads to B, B leads to C. I want C, so I'll do A) is my natural mode of operating. 
Can Tertiary Ni also easily do these things?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

There's a double negative in the Ti paragraph that's throwing your argument off. Sorry to be the grammar nazi, it's just wildly distracting.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> The way of thinking you attached to Ni (A leads to B, B leads to C. I want C, so I'll do A) is my natural mode of operating.
> Can Tertiary Ni also easily do these things?


Yes, you can easily do that, the only types who are having a preference for Ni yet difficulties using Ni are those with inferior Ni.

Here's an useful video concerning development on the functions:





To have a better developed cognitive function means to collect more useful data _(perception)_ and make better decisions _(judging)_.



Pilot said:


> There's a double negative in the Ti paragraph that's throwing your argument off. Sorry to be the grammar nazi, it's just wildly distracting.


Sorry about that, fixed it. But how would a grammar error throw off my argument ? It's not like they are the same.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> The way of thinking you attached to Ni (A leads to B, B leads to C. I want C, so I'll do A) is my natural mode of operating.
> Can Tertiary Ni also easily do these things?


Yes but you probably will not see it til later or fully grasp your capability there until your in social or work situations where the use stands out. At least thats when I recognized this ability within myself was at work meetings and I always could 'see the future' so to say. And seriously I swear I called it alot and it was just the use like a, to e. You will see it alot I believe. I noticed it for me in work situations alot. Or social situations like the chain reactions in group dynamics.

At least for me this came more recognizable and distinct in my mid 20's I always had it but it was not very refined often. Or understood or known how to relay or apply in a productive way.

Actually I think my Ni plays a huge role in how I operate my Fe. Sometimes it probably looks like my Fe is more developed but I think its often Ti & Ni operating out of practicality, and preventation (you know seeing that whole chain reaction thing coming from a mile away). Its evens me out and makes me probably more balanced in some regards then I could very well be. 

I bet if you apply your Fi & Ni alot as wing men it would have the same sort of appearance on Te competence like me with Fe. Shrugs I dunno.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I bet if you apply your Fi & Ni alot as wing men it would have the same sort of appearance on Te competence like me with Fe. Shrugs I dunno.


I can see that being the case.
I predict how I have to act/appear to get a desired result. So I can often act like a leader to boost the productivity of others, but it is not the most comfortable thing for me to do. I have to raise my energy level quite a bit to present enough force to be able to lead others.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks so much. Finally I am pretty sure I use Ni more than Ne. So Fi and Ni and people pointed out that I use Se more... maybe I am an ISFp not Infp. I use a lot of Ni and Fi. Maybe I am just in a loop thats why I feel Se is weak.


----------



## BleuBlake (Nov 23, 2013)

Dante Alighieri was a Ne user? I've seen CelebrityTypes has tagged Dante as INFJ, so a Ni user...would you justify why Dante would had Ne? I'm just curious, because i can easily see Dante as an Ni+Fe user.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

+1 OP...Overall I like it, and I feel we have similar lines of thinking, but I feel we should realize that all of these functions are thinking functions (Ne=divergent thinking and Ni= convergent thinking) and should be labeled properly. 

I also don't think Ni is systematic like Te or Ti. I think of Ni as matching information gathered through pattern recognition and or existing possibilities to a solution like matching block shapes to the correct shaped hole in the shape game. It tries a variety of combinations until boom...it clicks. It looks like the picture in the thumbnail.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

BleuBlake said:


> Dante Alighieri was a Ne user? I've seen CelebrityTypes has tagged Dante as INFJ, so a Ni user...would you justify why Dante would had Ne? I'm just curious, because i can easily see Dante as an Ni+Fe user.


Dante Alighieri was indeed a Ni user, I forgot to mention he was a Ni user, sorry about that. It should have been something like:

The Ne user are not by definition more imaginative than Ni user. Sure, people like George r.r. Martin _(writer of books, very imaginative person)_ are Ne users but so are _(Ni users)_ people like Dante Alighieri writer of the divine comedy.


*EDIT:* Fi + Fe


What Feeling works with: Desireable or Not desireable / Good or Bad









*Introverted Feeling = Individual Ethics*
_(The Introverted Feeler looks at his own feelings as the judgment criteria of what is desireable or not. They look at how they feel. They are more aware of their own feelings that the feelings of the people around them. Their would rather use own previous moral judgements to justify an act or decision than moral judgements of other people.)_

The Fi user can make conscious focus on looking more on how other people feel however, yet when unconscious of this he or she will focus on his or her own feelings over the feelings of the people around him or her.

/ * Immature Fi tends to side with the individual or themselves even when logic would tell otherwise, meaning they tend to resist efforts to conform in any way. Also, immature Fi may be emotionally selfish because they believe what they feel is the more important, it doesn't come as either automatic or natural to them to give more weight to collective values over personal values. * /










*Extroverted Feeling = Collective Ethics*
_(The Extroverted Feeler looks at the values given by the majority as the judgment criteria of what is desireable or not. They look at how the majority feels things should be, if they disagree with the majority it's only because it is in favour of a greater majority. They are more aware of the feelings of the people around them than their own feelings. Their would rather use moral judgements of other people to justify an act or decision than their own previous moral judgements.)
_
The Fe user can make conscious focus on looking more on how they feel however, yet when unconscious of this he or she will focus on the feelings of the people around him or her over his or her own feelings.

/ * Immature Fe tends to side with the majority even when logic would tell otherwise, leading them to be the types more likely to act like sheep. Also, immature Fe are sometimes bullies because they believe the moral code of the majority is the more important, it doesn't come as either automatic or natural to them to give more weight to individual values over collective values. * /










*/ Unlike the thinking axis, where the reality may eventually prove both the Ti and Te users whether their beliefs were right or wrong, there is no objective standard for the feeling functions, object A holds no propriety of "importance", it is only important because you or other people consider it important. However, one common value for everybody regardless of their personality type is happiness, everybody wants to be happy, and that's where all the other values come from, whether we seek happiness on the long term or on the short term, we will never do something if we wouldn't have even the slightest piece of satisfaction, even a moral satisfaction, because it's about the satisfying feeling of happiness, not necessarly a real world manifestation. Both styles of feeling (judging what is desireable or not desireable) are in fact feeling. None of them is better than the other having different strenghts in different cases. And none of them is a better method for what is desireable since both the Fi and the Fe users find different things as desireable. A Fe user would prefer a society where everyone has the same values, where a Fi user would prefer a society where everyone has different values but accepts and respects other people's values. Both types can have ethically positive or negative values. Similar to the thinking functions, the feeling functions describe how you reach the values not what kind of values you hold, Hitler was a Fe user, Stalin was a Fi user. /*

_If I ever get to write part 3 the last 2 cognitive functions' nicknames would be as such: Si - Recording ; Se - Experimenting._


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)




----------

